

Tom Brokaw, Eric Schmidt, and Bill Gates talk about the Internet in 1995 - breck
http://www.hulu.com/watch/67945/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-tom-brokaws-early-reports-about-the-internet

======
pudo
Please do not put links to Hulu in HN. None of their Videos can be played
outside the US which makes it near impossible for a large part of the HN
readership to follow the ensuing discussion.

~~~
pert
Here's a link to what, I guess, is the same video that works from the UK:

[http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/blogs/2009/04/vintag...](http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/blogs/2009/04/vintage-
news-tom-brokaw-reports-from-the-dawn-of-the-internet/)

------
paul7986
Interesting to see how the Internet has changed our mind set on the privacy
issue. I mean Twitter you are begging for attention and could care less about
your privacy. Think woman at OBGYN office and earthquake hit.

Goes to show what people initially think are crazy ideas eventually are
adopted. Though sometimes such takes years to overcome current mindsets that
evolve!

------
pohl
"...one of the founding geniuses of this new computer technology..."

------
mdonahoe
it also has a CD-ROM player!

